# Madone Seat Mast Cap Compatibility



## SaxMan2001 (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if the seat mast cap from a 2010 Madone 6 (round cap) is compatible with the 2013 Madone 6?

thanks


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Yes, all round are the same.


----------

